# How to Join



## Blake Bowden (Feb 11, 2010)

Joining Freemasonry requires that a man, of his own free will, petition a Masonic Lodge for the Degrees in Masonry. No Texas Mason should ever ask you to join our fraternity.

Below are the general steps that a man seeking membership in Freemasonry may consider. Lodges will likely have their own procedures, but this will help you get started and give you a better understanding of the process.

*Ask for Information*
If you know a Mason, ask him about the fraternity. Don't be shy, we love talking to those interested in Masonry. If you don't know a Mason, . 

*Visit the Lodge*
Try to find out if there is a good time for you to visit the lodge. Take this as an opportunity to meet some of the members and ask questions. Don't be intimidated, they'll be happy to see you. Most lodges have dinner before their regular stated meetings (meetings usually occur monthly) and guests are almost always welcome. In many areas more than one lodge may exist. Visit as many as you can, get a feeling for the lodges you visit and pick the one that best meets your needs.

*Request a Petition*
Request a petition from a Mason or from the lodge you would like to join. Your petition will require the signature of several Masons. If you don't know any Masons, ask the lodge you're petitioning for advice.

*Submit Your Petition*
Turn in your completed petition to the lodge you would like to join. Ask if there are any fees that need to accompany the petition. Your petition will be received by the lodge and will be read during a stated meeting.

Now that the lodge has your petition, these are the actions you can expect the lodge to take:

*The Investigation*
The Master of the lodge you submitted your petition to will assign three members of the lodge to interview you and investigate your background. The investigators may want to meet with you at home. There is a standard set of questions that all investigators must ask, but many will ask additional questions. Be honest with the investigators. No Mason is perfect...we don't expect petitioners to be perfect, either.

*The Ballot*
Your investigators will be given a deadline by which to return their completed investigation reports to the lodge. Their reports along with their recommendation will be read to the lodge at a stated meeting. At this time, the Master of the lodge will usually call for a ballot to be taken on your petition. Eligible Masons will then vote on your petition and the outcome of the ballot will be announced to the lodge.

*After the Ballot*
Soon after the stated meeting, a member from the lodge should contact you with the outcome of the ballot and provide you with additional instructions.


----------



## abdulbarrry (Jan 17, 2014)

Okay great news, but how can I find a lodge in Nigeria?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willys (Jan 17, 2014)

abdulbarrry said:


> Okay great news, but how can I find a lodge in Nigeria?
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App




*Nigeria*
 There are Masonic Lodges in Lagos and  		elsewhere in Nigeria under the Grand Lodge of Scotland and the United  		Grand Lodge of England. http://www.masonicinfo.com/grandlodges.htm


Follow the link


----------



## jrossijr74 (Feb 25, 2014)

what if you do not get accepted but u still want to become a mason


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 25, 2014)

jrossijr74 said:


> what if you do not get accepted but u still want to become a mason



The ONLY way to become a Free and Accepted Mason is to be accepted by a Lodge. So if a Lodge has rejected an applicant he would have to try again and if after 2 attempts has failed he would have to accept the fact.


----------



## eXillmatic (Feb 26, 2014)

jrossijr74 said:


> what if you do not get accepted but u still want to become a mason
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



If for some reason you're rejected you can always petition a different lodge. There are any number of reasons we can never know as to why someone gets black-balled, as the vote is completely anonymous.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 26, 2014)

eXillmatic said:


> If for some reason you're rejected you can always petition a different lodge.



That depends on the jurisdiction.  My petition asked if I had ever petitioned a lodge before.  The rejecting lodge might need to release a petitioner and might or might not be willing to do so.



> There are any number of reasons we can never know as to why someone gets black-balled, as the vote is completely anonymous.



The ballot is beyond normal anonymity.  We are forbidden from discussing our ballots.  Not even the current Grand Master may ask a brother how he voted or why.  It can happen that a GM tries anyways (authority is what you are allowed to do, power is what you attempt to do).  It can happen that a brother asked by a GM might answer (authority is what you are allowed to do, power is what you actually get away with doing).  I sure would not want to be the current Worshipful Master if some out of control Grand master showed up and tried to exceed his authority in this way.

There are reasons a petitioner could be rejected before going to ballot.  That might not be secret.  Answer one of the questions on the petition wrong and you should be told why you are not compatible.


----------



## jmiluso (Apr 15, 2014)

brought some light to the space shuttle today.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Terbak (Apr 22, 2014)

How much of a finical obligation is becoming a Master Mason? Should this be an obstacle that scares me?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 22, 2014)

Terbak said:


> How much of a finical obligation is becoming a Master Mason? Should this be an obstacle that scares me?



The degree fees and dues vary widely lodge to lodge and jurisdiction to jurisdiction.

In California when I was given my first dues bill I asked "This is per month?" but it was per year.  It's a fairly common reaction in the US.  Outside the US dues are higher.

I think the highest my lodges charge for degree fees is $100 per degree.  My lodge with the highest dues bill is $100 per year.  A Traditional Observance lodge may charge several times that.  A lodge trying to avoid loss of elderly members may charge a fraction of that.

Suggestion - If you think you can afford it per month, do exactly that.  Life/endowed membership programs where they are available charge 22 times annual dues or less.  The first month pay your dues for that year, then 11 payments towards that 22.  Then a month paying your dues then the rest of the 22 times.  In two years you'll have a paid lifetime member and you'll be ready to start doing the same payment plan in your first appendent body.


----------



## brojoseph (May 15, 2014)

Short answer is no, you should not be concerned at all with dues. They are in most states less than a cable bill, and it is for an entire year. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 25, 2014)

My dues are beyond reasonable.


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 25, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> My dues are beyond reasonable.


Well how much do you pay then?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 25, 2014)

Mike Martin said:


> Well how much do you pay then?


$75.00 yearly.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow i pay $103.00

98 for dues and a voluntary $5.00 towards the masonic home.


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 25, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> $75.00 yearly.


Ahh I see it's that difference in our use of the english language  

Beyond reasonable here means that a thing is unreasonable but I think you meant very reasonable.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 25, 2014)

He meant very cheap!


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 25, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> He meant very cheap!


Yes I see that now.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 25, 2014)

Mike Martin said:


> Ahh I see it's that difference in our use of the english language
> 
> Beyond reasonable here means that a thing is unreasonable but I think you meant very reasonable.



Yep.  It it beyond reasonable because it's so low it doesn't make sense or because it's so high it doesn't make sense.  It's ambiguous once we have an idea that people have complained we sell too cheaply.  but if I came in off the street without context I would likely conclude the dues were too high to afford.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 25, 2014)

Mike Martin said:


> Ahh I see it's that difference in our use of the english language
> 
> Beyond reasonable here means that a thing is unreasonable but I think you meant very reasonable.


My mistake brother, need to make myself more clear, sorry.


----------



## pipoyviste (Oct 8, 2014)

Just knock on the door of freemasonry and it will be open unto you


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 15, 2014)

Mike Martin said:


> The ONLY way to become a Free and Accepted Mason is to be accepted by a Lodge. So if a Lodge has rejected an applicant he would have to try again and if after 2 attempts has failed he would have to accept the fact.


After five years here in Maine.


----------



## Evans00 (Oct 29, 2014)

AceView attachment 4426 I am in Cleveland and I am transgender becoming a man with true interest in freemasonry.


----------



## Markkk (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi I'm just waiting for a UK lodge to get back to me for joining up
It takes a long time


----------



## Markkk (Sep 11, 2015)

pipoyviste said:


> Just knock on the door of freemasonry and it will be open unto you
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


That sounds good I wish it was that easy


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 11, 2015)

Evans00 said:


> AceView attachment 4426 I am in Cleveland and I am transgender becoming a man with true interest in freemasonry.


You are not qualified


----------



## Akiles (Sep 11, 2015)

Terbak said:


> How much of a finical obligation is becoming a Master Mason? Should this be an obstacle that scares me?
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Only for you to know....outside of the USA

Panamá: 360 yearly.
Spain: around the same...in euros.....
México: 110 $ yearly....


Saludos.


----------



## Akiles (Sep 11, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> You are not qualified


I think same....at least in Regular Masonry...

But you can try with irregular lodges....they have no problem with the gender of the petitioner 


Saludos.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 12, 2015)

Akiles said:


> I think same....at least in Regular Masonry...
> 
> But you can try with irregular lodges....they have no problem with the gender of the petitioner
> 
> ...


That's not freemasonry


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 12, 2015)

My 2 cents is... With all the harmones, operations, and all it takes to change your gender, you wouldnt have enough time or space in your mind for what it takes to become, and go through.

Plus if you were not a MAN at birth, you are not qlalified. And if you convinced a lodge you were a man (dam good operation) and were found out, you could possibly be removed. 


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


----------



## Akiles (Sep 12, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> That's not freemasonry


Of course not,...but It's another way...

Became a better person and transforming lead in gold  is not property of freemasonry....along the history there were a lot of philosophical schools...and freemasonry is simply one more....

Everyways leads to Rome....said the Romans.


Saludos.


----------



## CogIN (Nov 23, 2015)

I want to know why female can't join to be a freemason ?

Thanks for answer.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 23, 2015)

Because it is against one of Masonic landmarks. Regular Masonry is a FRATERNITY. The same reason men are not allowed in SORORITIES. It's just that simple.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 24, 2015)

CogIN said:


> I want to know why female can't join to be a freemason ?
> 
> Thanks for answer.


They can, they just cannot join the men-only fraternity. In my country there are Lodges of Lady Masons that you could join if you lived here.


----------



## CogIN (Nov 24, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> Because it is against one of Masonic landmarks. Regular Masonry is a FRATERNITY. The same reason men are not allowed in SORORITIES. It's just that simple.



I see. Thanks


----------



## CogIN (Nov 24, 2015)

Mike Martin said:


> They can, they just cannot join the men-only fraternity. In my country there are Lodges of Lady Masons that you could join if you lived here.



Unfortunately! 
I'm lived in Taiwan,but thank you.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mike Martin said:


> Ahh I see it's that difference in our use of the english language
> 
> Beyond reasonable here means that a thing is unreasonable but I think you meant very reasonable.


Exactly!


----------



## dorwin thuga (Oct 24, 2016)

Well in namibia I have been trying my best to locate the masons but it's not easy please help me with someone you know anyone?


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone knows if a good looking candidate is a preferable or a deciding factor? Thanks.


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Dec 19, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Anyone knows if a good looking candidate is a preferable or a deciding factor? Thanks.


Were that a factor,  I would not be a Mason.


----------



## Elexir (Dec 19, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Anyone knows if a good looking candidate is a preferable or a deciding factor? Thanks.



For me looks are not any deciding factors when I sponsor but rather how they are.

Im 6,6 with hair longer then the women at work and a large beard and is not the welltrained type.
Does that make me a worse then some clean-cut wellshaven man?


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Dec 19, 2017)

dorwin thuga said:


> Well in namibia I have been trying my best to locate the masons but it's not easy please help me with someone you know anyone?



http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups

The United Grand Lodge of England has a District Grand Lodge in Namibia. You'll find their address and telephone number here:http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups

Good luck!


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 19, 2017)

Ajay Chandar said:


> Were that a factor,  I would not be a Mason.


Hi Ajay,
I think use you as a proof that look is a deciding factor or at least preferable. 
1) You are a good looking (explain it is a coincidence that you happen to be a good looking and Freemason as the same time). You can randomly ask many women in public to if you are ugly. I bet most women will "No, you are not ugly. Why are you questioned that?"
2) Okay, how comes I could not find just one Freemason is not good looking? 
3) Why wouldn't any organization doesn't want their members to be good looking? Beside, their members are representing their organizations. Even restaurant owners hire/prefer good looking waitress/waiter/host for their restaurants. 
You can only point out that airlines industry is an exception.  

Let assume you are right regarding look is not preferable or is a deciding factor. Would you insist that should be and why/why not? Thanks.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 19, 2017)

Elexir said:


> For me looks are not any deciding factors when I sponsor but rather how they are.
> 
> Im 6,6 with hair longer then the women at work and a large beard and is not the welltrained type.
> Does that make me a worse then some clean-cut wellshaven man?


Hi Elixir,
I don't know what you looks like from your icon, but I can tell you that there is no ugly Freemason. Anyone that insists that there is, to me, is an anti-Freemason.
I am sure when you cut/shaved/cleaned up/dressed up in a tuxedo, you will look great. 
None of the less, it may be a deciding factor, but you were not aware of it since it was not a factor for you because you are not ugly but in fact handsome or at least above certain threshold, and I bet you probably don't even know that either.


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Dec 19, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Hi Ajay,
> I think use you as a proof that look is a deciding factor or at least preferable.
> 1) You are a good looking (explain it is a coincidence that you happen to be a good looking and Freemason as the same time). You can randomly ask many women in public to if you are ugly. I bet most women will "No, you are not ugly. Why are you questioned that?"
> 2) Okay, how comes I could not find just one Freemason is not good looking?
> ...



First off - thank you!  Only rarely do I receive compliments on my appearance. 

Your presumption that Freemasons are generally good-looking is probably the result of a sampling error. Most of us aren't drop-dead handsome. (although, I do admit, it doesn't detract from our appearance to wear a suit  )  One's looks really are of no significance or consequence in Freemasonry.

We indeed are ambassadors of our fraternity at school, work, and society in general, but we like to think our character is our calling card. As Freemasons, we are taught to 'square our actions', which is to say we are enjoined in being virtuous, just, and honest men.   Physical appearances are but transient - the ravages of age and mortality take their toll on the body.

If you fear that your looks will come in the way of your becoming a Freemason, rest assured that your fear is unfounded. As a Mason, all you need is a belief in a Supreme Being, and a good moral character. Your appearance really does not matter.


----------



## Elexir (Dec 19, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Hi Elixir,
> I don't know what you looks like from your icon, but I can tell you that there is no ugly Freemason. Anyone that insists that there is, to me, is an anti-Freemason.
> I am sure when you cut/shaved/cleaned up/dressed up in a tuxedo, you will look great.
> None of the less, it may be a deciding factor, but you were not aware of it since it was not a factor for you because you are not ugly but in fact handsome or at least above certain threshold, and I bet you probably don't even know that either.



The point was lost: 
I stand as a proposer for two brothers and I paid no attention to how they looked becuse its whats inside that matters


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 19, 2017)

Elexir said:


> The point was lost:
> I stand as a proposer for two brothers and I paid no attention to how they looked becuse its whats inside that matters


The point was not lost but rather was well taken. You said you paid no attention to how they looked the reason was because they are not ugly, and that is an indication. If the two brothers were ugly, I bet you would notice. 
For example, when you are talking to someone, and if there were an unpleasant odor then you would notice, but if there is no unpleasant odor then you would not pay any attention to it. Look is probably a preferable option or is a deciding factor, but it is NOT a primary or only a deciding factor that is why there are more than one deciding factors for determine the best, valuable, and qualified candidate. In a college fraternity, good looking is the primary factor (preferable as a women magnet). Other factors are like (order not important) leadership, education, sportsmanship, talent, economic, status, etc.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 19, 2017)

Ajay Chandar said:


> First off - thank you!  Only rarely do I receive compliments on my appearance.
> 
> Your presumption that Freemasons are generally good-looking is probably the result of a sampling error. Most of us aren't drop-dead handsome. (although, I do admit, it doesn't detract from our appearance to wear a suit  )  One's looks really are of no significance or consequence in Freemasonry.
> 
> ...


I don't consider myself ugly because I was accepted in a college fraternity. Also, I asked my wife, and she said I am not ugly, but she would not confirm if I am handsome either. LOL. 
My fear is not about for not being a looking candidate but rather what can I offer to the fraternity. What is my contribution, or how can I contribute? I recalled, our former President JFK said something like, "ask not what your country can do for you but ask what you can do for your country." I don't really know what the fraternity wants yet, so I need to study more about the fraternity purposes and needs.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 19, 2017)

Ajay Chandar said:


> Were that a factor, I would not be a Mason.


Lol.....Same here!


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 19, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> What is my contribution, or how can I contribute?



That's the best reason to petition.  Out of a sincere desire to be of assistance to your fellow creatures.

Be informed that it is up to you.  Just like if you wait to be invited to petition it will never happen, if you wait to be asked to volunteer to work it will never happen.  There's service work for the looking, but you do have to look.  There are lodge events, district events, area events, grand lodge events, appendent body events.  There are small groups of Brothers who on their own go around doing stuff.  Show up, listen to events mentioned at the Stated meetings.  Write them in your calendar.  Ask when and where to show up.  Be there and work.

The more you put into Masonry the more you get out of Masonry and that's the method.  I think it's a term I learned while studying Zen - "the method of no method".  There are tee shirts that say it.  "Just do it".


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 19, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Anyone knows if a good looking candidate is a preferable or a deciding factor? Thanks.


Pretty sure that it might be somewhere!


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 19, 2017)

dorwin thuga said:


> Well in namibia I have been trying my best to locate the masons but it's not easy please help me with someone you know anyone?


That's not really true is it?

If you google "freemasonry in Namibia" you find everything you need!


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 19, 2017)

Mike Martin said:


> Pretty sure that it might be somewhere!


Thanks Mike for giving that could be a possibility. 
I knew it, but I don’t think I can use that as a reason to procrastinate.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 19, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> That's the best reason to petition.  Out of a sincere desire to be of assistance to your fellow creatures.
> 
> Be informed that it is up to you.  Just like if you wait to be invited to petition it will never happen, if you wait to be asked to volunteer to work it will never happen.  There's service work for the looking, but you do have to look.  There are lodge events, district events, area events, grand lodge events, appendent body events.  There are small groups of Brothers who on their own go around doing stuff.  Show up, listen to events mentioned at the Stated meetings.  Write them in your calendar.  Ask when and where to show up.  Be there and work.
> 
> The more you put into Masonry the more you get out of Masonry and that's the method.  I think it's a term I learned while studying Zen - "the method of no method".  There are tee shirts that say it.  "Just do it".


Thanks dfreybur for your advice and encouragement.


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 20, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Thanks Mike for giving that could be a possibility.
> I knew it, but I don’t think I can use that as a reason to procrastinate.


I think it would be helpful to qualify why that is!

Your acceptance/entry into membership of a Lodge is decided by the membership of that Lodge and there might be a member who thinks that way, generally, we tend to look at the character of an applicant rather than what he looks like.


----------



## billyjfootball (Dec 28, 2017)

This thread is crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 29, 2017)

billyjfootball said:


> This thread is crazy.


Lol!


----------



## edet_victor (May 13, 2018)

Masons i know here in Lagos are not that friendly to non-mansons like me who are eager to join the freemasonry. They feel too big to relate with, especially issues like this.  Once they sight you, they already know what you want and why you are here.  I am speaking from experience. I currently work for a freemasonry member at his private home.


----------



## hfmm97 (May 13, 2018)

edet_victor said:


> Masons i know here in Lagos are not that friendly to non-mansons like me who are eager to join the freemasonry. They feel too big to relate with, especially issues like this.  Once they sight you, they already know what you want and why you are here.  I am speaking from experience. I currently work for a freemasonry member at his private home.



I hope that you have hundreds of US dollars or naira equivalent for initiation fees, dues, and charity contributions and from 6 months to 3 years to study - that’s what it takes to be a Freemason in the US - if they don’t think that you have those resources, it does not surprise me that they have those attitudes.

Do NOT believe the MYTHS that being a Freemason will make you rich and/or powerful - it will make you neither.

I think that what causes those MYTHS is that  men of means first were rich and powerful and then later became Freemasons.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 14, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Do NOT believe the MYTHS that being a Freemason will make you rich and/or powerful - it will make you neither.


I can certainly attest to that!


----------



## CLewey44 (May 14, 2018)

edet_victor said:


> Masons i know here in Lagos are not that friendly to non-mansons like me who are eager to join the freemasonry. They feel too big to relate with, especially issues like this.  Once they sight you, they already know what you want and why you are here.  I am speaking from experience. I currently work for a freemasonry member at his private home.


They may be trying to deter you from you joining to see how serious you are about it. A lot of folks join or do things on a whim. Masons do, or should at least try to, guard their 'gates' to not allow men in that will ultimately get out or not take it seriously. Not saying you are that way, but many men that want to join do it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## edet_victor (May 14, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Not saying you are that way, but many men that want to join do it for the wrong reasons.


I understand.


----------



## edet_victor (May 14, 2018)

Yo


hfmm97 said:


> Do NOT believe the MYTHS that being a Freemason will make you rich and/or powerful - it will make you neither.


You are very correct about this.


----------



## edet_victor (May 15, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> but many men that want to join do it for the wrong reasons.


I decide to change my life and not to impress and please someone. I decided to change because i want a better me & to lead me to a better future.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 15, 2018)

edet_victor said:


> I decide to change my life and not to impress and please someone. I decided to change because i want a better me & to lead me to a better future.


Sounds good.


----------



## Amos Ayensu (May 18, 2018)

Please I called ones and asked me why do I want to join, what should be the best answer?


----------



## MarkR (May 18, 2018)

Amos Ayensu said:


> Please I called ones and asked me why do I want to join, what should be the best answer?


Only you can answer that question.  We cannot tell you why you want to become a Mason.  You're asking us to feed you an answer that they will want to hear, rather than answering the question from your heart.


----------



## Amos Ayensu (May 18, 2018)

I understand but we need Assistance that's why we are here, so please help me with something, please


----------



## hfmm97 (May 18, 2018)

Why do you want to join? Do you have hundreds of US dollars for fees and from 6 months to 3 years to study at least 6 hours/week? That is a very realistic idea of the commitment required


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 18, 2018)

You won’t become rich nor powerful - that is a myth - Masonic lodge will investigate you to determine if you can afford the dues/fees without material hardship.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 18, 2018)

Some of those fees are for charity contributions to groups not to individuals


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Amos Ayensu (May 18, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> You won’t become rich nor powerful - that is a myth - Masonic lodge will investigate you to determine if you can afford the dues/fees without material hardship.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Yes I know


----------



## hfmm97 (May 18, 2018)

So what’s your hurry? It could take years to be a Freemason depending on what country.

I cannot understand why anyone would think that a Texas based masonic forum which ONLY provides information mostly applicable to the USA has any influence in other countries


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 18, 2018)

MarkR said:


> Only you can answer that question. We cannot tell you why you want to become a Mason. You're asking us to feed you an answer that they will want to hear, rather than answering the question from your heart.


Absolutely!


hfmm97 said:


> I cannot understand why anyone would think that a Texas based masonic forum which ONLY provides information mostly applicable to the USA has any influence in other countries


Same here.


----------

